# مشاريع التخرج



## محمد_سعد (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فى قسم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا,وانا فى المستوى الرابع وتبقى لى سنة واحدة للتخرج , وانا بصدد اعداد مشروع التخرج ولم استطع ان اختار موضوع معين للمشروع وكذلك يلائم البلد التى اعيش فيها نسبة لفقرها فى مجال التكنولوجيا فانا اطلب منكم مساعدتى فى اختيار المشروع الملائم وشكراً


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ محمد السلام عليكم .

اهلا وسهلا ونتشرف لوجودك معنا . 

اما بصدد مشروع تخرجك : افضل ان تختار موضوع بسيط وغير مكلف . لكن هل هناك مشاريع 

مطروحة او ملزمة من قبل القسم اذكرها ان وجدت .

ونحن جميعا نمد لك العون والمساعدة ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد_سعد (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم.
انا حاليا لا يتم عرض خيارات المشاريع لنا لأني مازلت في السنه الرابعه,لكن انا أريد ان أبدأ المشروع منذ الآن لكي اذا أحتجت إلي أي مراجع أوcomponents,أأتي بها في الفتره التي سوف أسافر فيها الرحله العلميه وسوف تكون إلي القاهره بأذن الله.فلذلك أود ان أختار موضوع المشروع منذ الآن فأرجو مدي ببعض المشاريع.وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز محمد .

هل المشروع المقرر عمل جهاز ما او بحث لجهاز معيّن او الأثنان معا . 

البغدادي


----------



## محمد_سعد (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم.
المطلوب مني عمل التطوير في أي جهاز أختاره أو القيام بعمل جهاز معين لكي أوفر علي بلدي أستيراد هذه الأجهزه أو عمل تصميم كامل للجهاز مثلا من دون عمل الجانب المادي لهذا الجهاز وهكذا.
وشكرا


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (3 يوليو 2006)

*نصيحة من أخ عراقي*

يمكنك العمل على أحد أجهزة العلاج الطبيعي حيث ان اغلبها بسيطة ومفيدة في آن واحد كالحمام الشمعي وغيره،أو اجهزة الكلية الصناعية (الديلزة) حيث أنها من الأجهزة المنتشرة في دولنا أو من الممكن أن تدرس الأساس الهندسي لتجبير الكسور ان كان لديكم من يهتم بهذا المجال. وشكرا


----------



## TO BE (27 يوليو 2006)

بص يا محمد ممكن تعمل جهاز ضغط الدم المحمول انا كان مطلوب منى تقرير بس ما عملتوش بايدى طبعا هو بيحتوى على جزء هاردوير اللى الددواير الكهربية وجزء سوفت وير لبرمجة الميكروكنترولر واتفضل الرابط ان شاء الله يساعدك اوى 
http://ltc.cit.cornell.edu/courses/ee476/FinalProjects/s2005/ww56_ws62/Final Project Web/


----------



## aboabaad (28 يوليو 2006)

الاخ To Be

الرابط الذي وضعته رااائع 

شكرا لك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ To Be

تشكر على مساهمتك الرائعة .

ان فعل الخير للأخرين وتنوير دربهم. ما هي الأ حسنات وأجر كبير عند الله .

جزاك الله الف خير .

البغدادي


----------



## TO BE (28 يوليو 2006)

العفو يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنكوا


----------



## محمد_سعد (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم يا أخ To Be انا اشكرك شديد على التعاون الجميل منك.
انا عايز اتعرف عليك اكتر اذا امكن انت شكلك من مصر صح . على العموم انا حيكون عندى نزله على مصر تبع الرحله العلميه وحتكون الى جامعة القاهرة والى المركز الخاص بيتطوير البرمجيات المتقدمة وأستشارات الهندسة الطبية.واذا امكن نتقابل هناك اذا انت فى مصر انا حكون هناك على رمضان انشاءالله.
وشكرا.


----------



## Bioengineer (1 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ /محمد سعد

مارأيك بفكرة جهاز اسنان متنقل portable dental unit
اي انه سيكون جهاز بحجم شنطه مثلا 40*30 *15 سم او اي شكل يعتمد على تصميمك انت
والجهاز يحتوي تقريبا على التالي
high speed Handpeice حفار الاسنان السريع
low speed Handpeice
suction module شفاط اللعاب والاوساخ
Three way syring 
هناك اظافات اخرى ولكن ليست جدا ضروريه...

تنفيذ المشروع سهل وغير مكلف ويظهر لك في الاخير جهاز بامكانيات جيدة

انا نفذت هذا المشروع وكان جيد وفعال
استخداماته:
اذا كان مريض الاسنان مقعد ولا يستطيع الذهاب للعيادة
بستخدم مثلا في المدارس والقرى
يستخدمه طلاب طب الاسنان
جهاز تعويضي في حاله حصول عطل في جهاز الطبيب الثابت 
يستخدم في الاسعافات العسكريه في حالات الحروب.

مميزاته:
صغير الحجم وخفيف الوزن
متنقل
غير متوفر كثيرا اعتقد في بلدكم

انظر الصور وهي لاجهزة نفس الذي اقصدها















يمكنني مساعدتك ان احتجت كوني قد نفذت المشروع

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## Eng.Hossam (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليك أخى محمد و على كل من فى المنتدى,انا اسمى حسام بكالوريوس هندسة طبية جامعة مصر للعلوم و التكنولوجيا ،لقد اتممت هذا العام و الحمد لله مشروع التخرج وكان عبارة عن (portable Patient monitor) أو وحدة مراقبة للمريض متنقلة وهى تتكون من مجموعة من الأجهزة التى تستخدم فى مراقبة بعض الوظائف الحيوية فى المريض ومن مميزا هذا المشروع انه يمكن الطبيب من التنقل به فى أى مكان لخفة وزنه وصغر حجمه.
المشروع يقيس بعض الخصائص مثل:-
1) رسم القلب (ECG)
2) ضغط الدم
3)درجة الحرارة
4)عدد نبضات القلب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2006)

الله عليكم . الله 

مشاريع رائعة وعظيمة جدأ .

فعلأ انتم رجال المستقبل . ومفخرة للوطن .

الله يوفقكم جميعأ .


البغدادي


----------



## نبيل تيسير (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
المشاريع رائعه اذا امكن تزويدي بمعلومات اضافيه عن المشاريع بشكل مفصل أكثر
أنا طالب من فلسطين وأحتاج لمشروع تخرج هذا الفصل
nabeeld82***********


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو من الاخ م.عادل صلاح ان يمدني بمعلومات اضافيه لان الموضوع اعجبني ويمكن ان انفذه
وشكرا


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

En.hossam اذا امكن المساعدة بمعلومات اضافيه


----------



## عيســـى (8 أغسطس 2008)

تحمدون بعد سنين


----------



## tdm (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا محتار ما هو المشروع الذي سأقوم بتنفيذه أرجو المساعده يإخواني المهندسين _ و شكرا


----------

